# Long T-Shirts?



## lareaper

I see everyone wearin them on warm days towards the end of the season and was just wondering where to get them? I think I heard them called tall-t's or something? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## seant46

'gangster' type clothing stores is where you get them.


----------



## Qball

You mean a dress? I think those are for girls :dunno: :cheeky4:


----------



## thugit

www.tall-tee'sorsomething.com


----------



## SwissMiss

you can buyt hem at any place that sells custom tee's and what not.
bang on
american apparel


----------



## lareaper

Haha nice Qball. Thanks guys.


----------



## Qball

Just don't take it as far as this guy. How do you even ride in that??


----------



## AWNOW

This trend was on it's way out last year. I would just wait for the next one to come along if you want style points.


----------



## HoboMaster

Qball said:


> Just don't take it as far as this guy. How do you even ride in that??


You don't. You know what that reminds me of? Alvin the Chipmunk. How fucking stupid is that.


----------



## SwissMiss

HoboMaster said:


> You don't. You know what that reminds me of? Alvin the Chipmunk. How fucking stupid is that.


AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! Miss the alvin the chipmunk days.
But yeah I was at a boardshop and saw some guy try on a hoody like that and it looks really ridiculous.


----------



## NinjaSteez

I dont know about where you guys shred but the skiers in Utah wear shit that long. I wear tall tees but not that tall.


----------



## rephreshed

i'm not a fan of super long tees. but i like them when i ride because they cover my bum and help with cold air flowing around. i wish i could find long tees for girls that aren't $100 like Cilla base layers are. so lame!


----------



## rwauthority

also makes me think of Teletubbies!

that style is whack! although people pull it off while riding, but thankfully havent seen it much on the streets!


----------



## lareaper

Yeah I don't want something that long just longer than a normal t-shirt cause when i wear them they're too short.


----------



## SwissMiss

rephreshed said:


> i'm not a fan of super long tees. but i like them when i ride because they cover my bum and help with cold air flowing around. i wish i could find long tees for girls that aren't $100 like Cilla base layers are. so lame!


I have no clue where to get long tees, I'm too short to wear them anyway...

Btw nice blogspot!


----------



## rephreshed

SwissMiss said:


> I have no clue where to get long tees, I'm too short to wear them anyway...
> 
> Btw nice blogspot!


Me either. If i find some decent ones, I'll let you know??

And thank you!


----------



## Deviant

Qball said:


> Just don't take it as far as this guy. How do you even ride in that??


Poor kid looks like he's slowly melting into the floor :laugh:


----------



## rwauthority

i want to be him for halloween!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I gotta change mane there's a stain on my white tee ... wait, tall tee's not white tee's now? This style has been aruond since the white tee craze days. They're the same thing since all white tees were tall tees.

Most tee makers like Hanes and Fruit of the Loom have long tee sizes. You can see them at Wal-Mart or Target ... where normally they would be L, XL, XXL etc. they will read LT, XLT, XXLT etc T being for tall. They are cut for the same shoulder, chest and waist size as a normal T but are just longer. Now, if you want graphic tall t's, you'll just have to hope the retailer offerss an "L" size or you can ask if they carry LT, XLT etc. I personally don't wear long T's but my outwear is a bit longer and my pants sag a bit. Unfortunately that's because with my long limbs, if I buy it sized right, the sleeves will be short. I am 5'7" with a 71" wingspan.


----------



## caribou

Qball said:


> How do you even ride in that??


How do you even go out in public like that.

As Denis Leary would say "pull up your fkn pants!". I just don't get the baggy pant thing, it's hard enough to keep your butt dry with your pants up around your waist, but half way down your ass-crack?

I'm a big fan of riding in hockey jerseys. Nice and long to help keep the snow outa the arse, and roomy for lots of swing space. Plus you gotta represnt, GO HABS GO!


----------



## TsEthan

Tall Tees are GAY. If you wanna wear a DRESS wear a fukin dress. Just go snowboard


----------



## Dechaine

Never got into that, sure an XL shirt is comfy and baggy for us skinny kids, but that shits ridiculous! First of all you look way shorter than you actually are ( I don't think anyone want to look short purposely ) Second, its a dress, and third its not practical at all. Just stay away from Tall tees. Go XL or Double XL if you wanna be baggy.


----------



## snowfacekiller

cotton is great if you want to get cold and stay wet.


----------



## Dechaine

snowfacekiller said:


> cotton is great if you want to get cold and stay wet.


True that xD


----------



## WasatchMan

I am so disappointed in you guys. I can not believe no one posted this yet.

http://vimeo.com/17512539


http://vimeo.com/17512539


----------



## Qball

WasatchMan said:


> I am so disappointed in you guys. I can not believe no one posted this yet.
> 
> Tall Tee on Vimeo
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/17512539


That has been posted many times, as well many other torstein videos


----------



## WasatchMan

Qball said:


> That has been posted many times, as well many other torstein videos


Well I am sure it has, but it's rarely more relevant to a thread.


----------

